# Planning for land



## J&J (Jul 4, 2010)

Thanks for the response to our enquiry re the siting of log cabins/mobile homes which we are now considering in place of traditional construction.

We have been waiting for two years for confirmed planning to come through although we have been assured it has been agreed in principle - this is for a brick and tile house. Does anyone have any experience of changing plans once agreed to a smaller timber/log cabin arrangement - is the change likely to be another two years or is it fairly straight forward. Does anyone know if the officials at Gois Camara can be approached and speak English or would we be advised to take a Portuguese speaking friend with us.

Very frustrated and confused at the moment as have had money tied up in land for over 3 years and want to get it moving now!!!!


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*



J&J said:


> Thanks for the response to our enquiry re the siting of log cabins/mobile homes which we are now considering in place of traditional construction.
> 
> We have been waiting for two years for confirmed planning to come through although we have been assured it has been agreed in principle - this is for a brick and tile house. Does anyone have any experience of changing plans once agreed to a smaller timber/log cabin arrangement - is the change likely to be another two years or is it fairly straight forward. Does anyone know if the officials at Gois Camara can be approached and speak English or would we be advised to take a Portuguese speaking friend with us.
> 
> Very frustrated and confused at the moment as have had money tied up in land for over 3 years and want to get it moving now!!!!


Hi J & J

I can't answer about the Camera at Gois even though i am moving to Vale Boa that is 6km outside of Gois. From what i have been told the Camara and the planning are very good. 

I have placed a link to my mate Dave the Agedhipy Just outside of Varzea Grande sorry if i have miss spelt. Dave has had a house built on top if an Adega and there are over two hundred pics of his house. I will PM his story if you want because it's on another Forum. It's worth a luck as he has a fantastic house for not a lot of money. 

If you need any more help just ask.

Where about are you?

Peter
Picasa Web Albums - agedhipy - House Build


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

J&J said:


> Thanks for the response to our enquiry re the siting of log cabins/mobile homes which we are now considering in place of traditional construction.
> 
> We have been waiting for two years for confirmed planning to come through although we have been assured it has been agreed in principle - this is for a brick and tile house. Does anyone have any experience of changing plans once agreed to a smaller timber/log cabin arrangement - is the change likely to be another two years or is it fairly straight forward. Does anyone know if the officials at Gois Camara can be approached and speak English or would we be advised to take a Portuguese speaking friend with us.
> 
> Very frustrated and confused at the moment as have had money tied up in land for over 3 years and want to get it moving now!!!!



If you have submitted drawings for a house then that design is what the council are considering to pass or fail, (although it seems to be taking a very long time in your case) if you then decide to change some elements of the design, then further amended drawings need to be submitted to be considered these changes to your application will delay the process. 
In your case you are talking about changing the whole design to a different house made from different material, this will mean a whole new planning application starting again from the start, new drawings from your architect, then submitting these to the council waiting upto one year,(or longer with your council)

I do find it a bit strange that it is taking so long to get your planning approved, especialy as your council is a very small town, where they will be able to process quickly as there will not be huge numbers of developments going on!

did you submit a full set of drawings and a speciality project? how long ago was this? when did you last have contact with the plnning dept of the council?
Are you sure that your architect has actualy submitted a process?

All council planners will meet with you to talk about your project, some speak English some dont, but they will all meet wioth you if you ask for an appointment, go along and put the questions about your project direct to the council (not through your architect)


----------

